# in questa giornata di venerdì



## millenovecentosettantotto

Hola foreros!

Come tradurreste la seguente frase?

Contesto: "Cara figlia,  in questa giornata di venerdì, desidero condividere il mio dolore con te"

IT: "in questa giornata di venerdì"

ES: "hoy viernes"

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Millenov 

Non puoi dare maggior contesto? La frase completa?

La preposizione "in" lascia spazio a varie interpretazioni ...

Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Debes poner tu intento de traducción para que se pueda revisar. Éste no es un foro de traducciones gratuitas.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Debes poner tu intento de traducción para que se pueda revisar. Éste no es un foro de traducciones gratuitas.



Lo ha puesto: 



millenovecentosettantotto said:


> IT: "in questa giornata di venerdì"
> 
> ES: "hoy viernes".


----------



## Yulan

Hola Millenov ,

¿Podría ser "Querida hija, en este día de viernes ..."?  

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Neuromante

Ups.
Me despistó el "condividere il dolore". Pensé que le interesaba el final. Por eso no entendía el comentario de Yulan


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Yulan said:


> Hola Millenov ,
> 
> ¿Podría ser "Querida hija, en este día de viernes ..."?
> 
> Un saludo a todos



L'ho pensato anche io ma mi sembrava troppo letterale.
Aspettiamo qualche altro parere per decidere... ^_^


----------



## ursu-lab

Nemmeno in italiano è il massimo, non è certo una frase "comune". Anzi, diciamo pure che "in questo giorno di venerdì" non significa niente. Di solito si usa "in questa giornata di maggio"/di sole/ecc". 
A meno che non voglia sottolineare apposta la superstizione del "venerdì"...


----------



## 0scar

"Querida hija, en este día viernes deseo...", pero no tiene mucho sentido, tampoco en italiano; sería distinto si dijese en "en este día viernes de tristeza/de tragedia/de otoño/etc",  "en este viernes_ algo_" que justifique que se nombre al viernes.


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

ursu-lab said:


> Nemmeno in italiano è il massimo, non è certo una frase "comune". Anzi, diciamo pure che "in questo giorno di venerdì" non significa niente. Di solito si usa "in questa giornata di maggio"/di sole/ecc".
> A meno che non voglia sottolineare apposta la superstizione del "venerdì"...




Eh lo so che non ha un particolare significato nemmeno in italiano (altrimenti non avrei messo il post! ), però ora che mi ci fate pensare suppongo che voglia sottolineare il fatto che sia un proprio un venerdì, ma assolutamente scorrelato con qualsiasi tipo di superstizione.

Quindi stando così le cose, come potrebbe essere resa la stessa idea secondo voi?
Che ne dite di:

ES1:"en este viernes"
ES2:"en este día que es viernes"
ES3:"hoy que es viernes"

Altre proposte e altri pareri sono ben accetti!

Grazie!

MNS*O*


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> "Querida hija, en este día viernes deseo..."


Yo lo diría como puso Oscar.  Pero también se puede traducir, más literalmente aun, con "en esta jornada de viernes".  Ejemplo:

_Las primeras ediciones de los principales periódicos nacionales incluyen, entre otras, las siguientes noticias en sus portadas *en esta jornada de viernes*._
http://dclm.es/news/189/ARTICLE/97101/2011-05-06.html (subtítulo)


P.D.: 





millenovecentosettantotto said:


> MNST


Si son las iniciales del número de tu username, ¿no debería ser: MNSO?


----------



## Pítuli

Yo lo traduciría como:
"Querida hija, en esta jornada de viernes, quisiera compartir mi dolor contigo".

Parece un recurso dramático del autor, habría que ver el estilo del resto del texto. Pero en ocasiones se recurre a estructuras poco naturales o muy elavoradas para aumentar ese dramatismo.


----------



## honeyheart

Una corrección:



Pítuli said:


> ... o muy elaboradas para aumentar ese dramatismo.


----------



## buenaparte

Querida hija, hoy viernes, una semana exacta después de lo que ocurrió, quisiera compartir mi dolor contigo.


----------

